# ASTUCE - Apple tv 3 en concentrateur homekit (+automations)



## arthurmcn (12 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Petite astuce trouvée par hasard suite à l'ajout d'un systeme aurora de nanoleaf à mon existant Hue : Les hue tap et dimmer n'étant pas homekit je pouvais juste changer les scénarios hue et non aurora, je devais alors créer une automation mais apple a bloqué cette fonction avec l'apple TV 3, il faut une 4... Et non ! Nouvel abus d'Apple car avec l'appli EVE d'elgato on peut créer des règles (ou automation) par ex : si telle ampoule est à 97% de luminosité lancer tel scénario aurora ! 

Et le plus drôle dans tout ca c'est que ca m'a débloqué la page automation de l'app Maison d'apple ... D'ailleurs qui propose beaucoup moins de possibilité que les automations d'EVE !

Une latence de 1 à 5 secondes est a noter pour lancer la règle mais tout fonctionne très bien ! 

Conclusion : pas besoin d'acheter d'apple TV 4 ni d'interrupteur homekit si vous avez la 3 et les interrupteurs Hue


----------



## iSimon12 (1 Mars 2017)

Salut,
Je t'avoue que je ne comprend pas l'astuce. Tu as juste installé l'appli eve sur ton iPhone/iPad, créé un scénario, et l'appli est apparue sur ton Apple TV 3 ?


----------



## arthurmcn (11 Mars 2017)

Rien n'apparait sur l'atv3 mais tout est débloqué dans l'onglet automation de l'app home qui fonctionne comme si c'était une atv4. il faut créer une règle et non un scénario dans EVE.


----------



## iSimon12 (20 Juin 2017)

Je viens de tester avec ma prise koogeek et... miracle ça fonctionne !
Merci pour l'astuce [emoji4]


----------



## shabagiuly (28 Juin 2017)

Salut ! Pour ceux ayant tenté le coup, les automatisations avec géo localisation fonctionnent-elles correctement avec Eve et l'Apple TV 3 ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## lastnero (18 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Avant de créer un nouveau post, je profite de ce dernier proche de mon soucis.
J'ai des produits Homekit, un iphone qui reste toujours à la maison, mais pas de concentrateur (ipad ou apple tv)... C'est con, mon iphone pourrait faire office de concentrateur mais Apple ne le permet pas.

En gros, si je comprend bien, juste avec l'application Eve (j'ai l'appli car j'ai des produits Eve^^), en créant les règles depuis cette dernière, l'onglet automations va devenir disponible sur mon téléphone ?

J'avais essayé de créer une règle de catégorie "minuteur" dans Eve,  Ca m'avait juste rajouté un scénario dans Home, du coup je suis pas allé tester les autres règles


----------



## arthurmcn (18 Août 2017)

@shabagiuly Désolé je n'ai pas testé la géolocalisation

@lastnero Je pense qu'il faut dans tous les cas un concentrateur. L'astuce que je propose permet juste de tromper le système avec une atv3 censée ne pas être utilisable comme concentrateur.


----------



## iSimon12 (4 Janvier 2018)

Hello, je relance la discussion car depuis iOS 11 l’astuce ne fonctionne plus  
Quelqu’un a réussi à la réactiver ?
Merci et bonne année [emoji324]


----------



## arthurmcn (4 Janvier 2018)

iSimon12 a dit:


> Hello, je relance la discussion car depuis iOS 11 l’astuce ne fonctionne plus
> Quelqu’un a réussi à la réactiver ?
> Merci et bonne année [emoji324]



Et oui je sais bien malheureusement ... ne voulant pas passer à l’atv4 j’attends l’homepod pour faire concentrateur !


----------



## iSimon12 (4 Janvier 2018)

Ok dommage ! 
Au début d’iOS 11 ça avait cessé de fonctionner, puis c’était revenu. Et là c’est reparti [emoji51]
J’attends aussi le homepod [emoji106]


----------

